# Let's see your WEDDING ring!



## NuKe

If you are already married or have chosen your ring for your big day, I'd love to see them! I chose mine today, and have found it online for you to see! What do u think? It's actually a lot skinnier than it looks in the pic!

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/4194926/9ct+white+gold+three+diamond+ring/


----------



## Charl

i think its lovely very understated but unusual and different at the same time - just the type of ring i like :)


----------



## superbecks

I like it too. I got mine from H samuels but it's just a plain 18 carat gold band. I really wanted one with diamonds in too but wouldn't have been able to wear it to work x


----------



## slb80

I will show you mine later, hopefully! we are going ring shopping today


----------



## honeybee2

Here is mine, I just totally love it!!! 
https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/...d+diamond+11-stone+channel+set+eternity+ring/


----------



## missy123

omg your rings are lovely and soooo affordable!! mine is coming from the uk it was 1200 euro i thought i was getting a bargain!!


----------



## missy123

https://www.smoochrings.co.uk/images/rsgallery/watermarked/f4c2f9c69f3060a91c6085972da7cd19.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

thats because it has more diamonds in it!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i always say 'today we are gonna go ring shopping' and i always bloody forget, how the flipping heck i forget i have no idea, at this rate its gonna be a haribo job lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

hehe! I love haribo rings! x


----------



## mizzk

Awh i love all your rings, we havnt chosen ours, ive had a look around the net and seen a few i like but thats about it! Still got quite a while to go yet though.

Can you have any kind of ring as your wedding ring because i love unusual stuff? Heres a few ive seen that i like...
https://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/34/699934.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gifhttps://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/96/671096.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gif
https://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/56/671456.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gifhttps://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/19/671119.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gifhttps://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/36/690136.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gif


----------



## jellytot

hopefully my wedding ring :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







wedding ring.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slb80

Mine is just a plain 3mm white gold ring, DF is having a 7mm brushed finnish white gold ring


----------



## honeybee2

jellytot said:


> hopefully my wedding ring :winkwink:

ahhh my OH bought me that ring as an eternity ring, I already wear it on my wedding finger so it kinda already looks like Im married.


----------



## honeybee2

mizzk said:


> Awh i love all your rings, we havnt chosen ours, ive had a look around the net and seen a few i like but thats about it! Still got quite a while to go yet though.
> 
> Can you have any kind of ring as your wedding ring because i love unusual stuff? Heres a few ive seen that i like...
> https://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/34/699934.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gifhttps://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/96/671096.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gif
> https://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/56/671456.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gifhttps://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/19/671119.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gifhttps://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/uk/6/36/690136.001?wid=128&hei=128&op_sharpen=1&defaultImage=/qvc/gif/uk/image_unavailable.gif

the first one is really nice and yes, you can have any type of ring x


----------



## fairygirl

Mine is a plain heavyweight platinum band, the diamond ones were too expensive as someone chose a platinum engagement ring ( me :blush: ) and you can't really wear other metals with it as it will scratch them.

I can save for a lovely diamond eternity ring!


----------



## Tiff

Here's mine: :happydance:

https://xf0.xanga.com/169f8170d9532274946243/m219158733.jpg

That was me trying it on at the store to see if it went with my engagement band. Love all the rings, you all have some serious taste! :thumbup:


----------



## JessdueJan

gorgeous rings ladies :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Mine is a platinum band, made to fit round my engagement ring. No diamonds in it, as the sparkler I've got is all I need! x


----------



## ineedaseed

oooh love em!


----------



## NuKe

these are all stunning!!!


----------



## EstelSeren

This is my wedding ring: https://www.welshgoldshop.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/WR11_2_4adb110401dd9.jpg

This is my husband's: https://www.welshgoldshop.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/WR48_3_4adb1535e8a60.jpg

This is the ring we wanted: https://www.clogau.co.uk/i/ELR002/ELR002z.jpg Annoyingly, we might have just about afforded it this year now it's on sale! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## LesleyP

NuKe said:


> If you are already married or have chosen your ring for your big day, I'd love to see them! I chose mine today, and have found it online for you to see! What do u think? It's actually a lot skinnier than it looks in the pic!
> 
> https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/4194926/9ct+white+gold+three+diamond+ring/

That's perfect! Just the sort of ring I'd love to have as my wedding ring :D


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

OH OH OH, i FINALLY remembered to buy my wedding ring today, no haribo gummy ring for me!!! lmao 

https://www.hpj-jewellers.co.uk/product.php?product=&productid=196031&cat=0&subcat=&page=1

i know it didnt cost too much but price doesnt matter to me, it what it symbolises thats its important :) xx


----------



## Ameliah

This is mine (excuse my fingers, they look huge...the joys of pregnancy :dohh:)
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/242155256.jpg

I wanted something a bit 'flash' as my engagement ring was just a white gold band with one single diamond set into it as at the time I wasn't allowed to wear any style of ring other than a simple band. My wedding ring is 1.5 carat, platinum set and 18ct gold. I love it. I now wear my engagement ring on my right hand also


----------



## honeybee2

blinking ek! Never seen a ring like that before x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Heres Mine :)
Newly wed :D

:o not worked :(


----------



## Mrs Davies

:)


----------



## Mrs Davies

:) Try Agen



Sorry ladies piccy crap
 



Attached Files:







2010_0719jasonandrachelswed0117.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## slb80

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> OH OH OH, i FINALLY remembered to buy my wedding ring today, no haribo gummy ring for me!!! lmao
> 
> https://www.hpj-jewellers.co.uk/product.php?product=&productid=196031&cat=0&subcat=&page=1
> 
> i know it didnt cost too much but price doesnt matter to me, it what it symbolises thats its important :) xx

I forgot all about hpj. We only want plain white gold rings, might have to have a little look on there website x


----------



## miimil

https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP01548&mcat=148204&cid=288152&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288152-r+101424823-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

Perfect place to get some opinions on my problem :flower: This is my wedding band. I love it, but there's one problem. It doesn't go with my engagement ring! :nope: (1ct round). What would you do ladies? :shrug:


----------



## miimil

https://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10001#f+0/1001/2001/3001/4001/4001

This is a pic of my engagement ring, but the one in the pic is bigger. Mine is 1ct, not 2.1ct.


----------



## NuKe

if i had an engagement ring, i dont think i would wear it after i got married. or why not wear it on your other hand? those are both gorgeous btw!


----------

